# Coat texture question?



## Chroniko (Oct 18, 2014)

So I'm mildly obsessed with poodles again. Last year I was looking at standards...now I've been lurking websites of minis. I would love to own a poodle someday. 

My problem:

I'm concerned I won't be able to deal with their coat texture. Back when I was looking at standards someone was nice enough to offer to send me a sample of their poodles hair (they're groomers), unfortunately they never sent it for some reason. So poodle coat texture continues to remain a mystery to me!

Now I might have less of an issue with long and poofy hair vs. hair clipped very short. If I owned a poodle I would probably want it's body to be clipped very short (like clown/bikini/summer clip) because it's easier and I like the look of it. 

Online I've seen people describe their poodles hair being like "velvet" or "crushed velvet" which SCARES me. I have some sensory issues with some textures. I don't get panic attacks or anything but I absolutely loathe feeling certain textures and try to avoid touching them as much as I possibly can. Velvet-type textures are the worst for me.

So I'm wondering those of your who have felt poodles or own poodles what do they feel like? How would you describe their coat texture (if theres any fabrics that feel similar)?

Also anyone have issues with certain coat textures as well? I wonder if it's a common thing.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

I wouldn't describe them as velvet. Poodle puppy hair is soft, and wavy or straight. When they are kept long they are very soft and nice to touch, think very soft healthy human hair. But it must be brushed if it is kept long.. my puppy didn't have her first hair cut until she was 6 months old and I brushed her almost every day. Around 10-14 months for their coat starts to change from the soft puppy hair to the course curly poodle hair. Mine is currently in this stage, so her puppy hair is tangling with the curly hair. I've been cutting her hair short during this transition. Adult poodle hair can vary from just wavy to tight curls. If they are kept well groomed their hair will be soft, but not velvety. They shouldn't be rough to touch, but I do know poodles with VERY thick coats so it really depends. Online poodle people can be.... a little over the top, but I've never thought of poodle hair like velvet. Just soft and fluffy!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I have two adult poodles with somewhat different coat textures. Both have very soft, wavy fur on their heads; my younger dog has thicker, coarser fur on his body. My best attempt at a description is that my older dog feels like curly human hair and my younger dog feels like curly human hair with a bit of styling product. I keep them clipped fairly short so it's not a hugely noticeable difference. I can tell them apart by feel, but I doubt many others could. 

My strong suspicion is that when folks refer to poodle fur as velvety or velvet-like they're talking about appearance, not texture.



> Online poodle people can be.... a little over the top, but I've never thought of poodle hair like velvet. Just soft and fluffy!


So very true.


----------



## Chroniko (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh thats good to hear!! Thank you TSTrainer and cookieface for chiming in. 

Yeah I always thought it must feel like healthy human hair. Which I would totally be fine with touching. 

I've also heard online that a correct poodle coat should be coarse and crisp feeling? They were saying that soft or overly soft coats are incorrect. I never know who to believe online LOL. I've noticed some poodles in photos look quite coarse, while others look really fluffy and soft? I suppose it's easier to manage a coarse coat than a soft and fluffy one.



> Online poodle people can be.... a little over the top





> My strong suspicion is that when folks refer to poodle fur as velvety or velvet-like they're talking about appearance, not texture.


Yeah thats what I was thinking too. Cause visually a short clipped poodle coat does look crushed velvet-y, esp the darker colored ones. But some people were even describing the texture are velvet...which made me go uhhhhhh really? 

Thanks for clearing that up for me guys 

I would definitely like to actually touch a poodle someday....before a get my own. I've got plenty of time though lol.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I suppose when they're clipped really short it could feel like velvet, but that's true of any dog.


----------

